

Are Software Developers Respected by “Business People”? - strangetimes
http://www.mattblodgett.com/2015/06/software-developers-respected-business-people.html

======
bediger4000
From the blog post: _Is this true? Are software developers “geeks” that lack
clout and respect with the “business people”?_

Oh, yes, absolutely. You don't see H-1B visas for "business people" or lawyers
do you? That alone should tip off who's in charge. Those in charge are not
going to import cheap replacements for themselves, only for those not in
charge.

As for "why", I suspect that the significant fraction of programmers who don't
play office politics (I grant that it's not all programmers, but a large
portion of them) means that there's no respect. Also, I believe that "business
people" are at least subconsciously afraid of getting automated out of
existence, or of having their secret(s) stolen. So, they marginalize
programmers. I think you also have to consider that scapegoats are necessary
for large projects - major portions of any large project come in late and over
budget, or maybe just wrong. Gotta have a scapegoat to hang that on.
Programmers are an obvious target due to the lack of political savvy, and
having to deal with the reality of hardware, software, etc. Hang blame on a
convenient group often enough, and that group ends up not being respected.

